# clim control



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

Have an 87 with climate control. however when i turn on the ac or heat ect it just blows out of the def. is all of it vac or is it elec? Not a big rush I need to get the front end all back together before i worry about the ac but anything would be good. ALSO does 134 cool good in these cars?

Thanks a bunch RH


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You have a vaccume leak somewhere.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

is that all the stuff for the ac under the dash?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

rustyholtzen said:


> is that all the stuff for the ac under the dash?


Not sure if I understand the question.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

He asked if all the AC vaccume lines were under the dash. And no not all of them are.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Ok. I have an 87 280zx with the climate control...my air works fine but my heat only blows out of the bottom vents...I think atleast...I know I can hear the heat blowing....it sounds good...I just can't find where it's coming from! And the problem is...? Also I only have really cold...or really hot. My actual temperature sensor is broken. Any ideas on how to fix that? Thank you


*~*lara*~*


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

hsvblondie428 said:


> Ok. I have an 87 280zx with the climate control...my air works fine but my heat only blows out of the bottom vents...I think atleast...I know I can hear the heat blowing....it sounds good...I just can't find where it's coming from! And the problem is...? Also I only have really cold...or really hot. My actual temperature sensor is broken. Any ideas on how to fix that? Thank you
> 
> 
> *~*lara*~*


Are you sure your car is a 87 280zx? I'm pretty sure they stopped building those in 1983....


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

yea, its an 83. thats me not being able to type.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might be some loose ducting inside the dash. There's only 3 places air comes out.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

yea...i think it comes out under the dash...i can feel it somewhere.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

Do you have to remove the dash to get to the vaccume lines for the clim control?


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

prolly. would be nice if not though.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

was hoping that i wounldnt have to since it is it is going to be a pain to do but thank.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Try taking out the glove box and see what you can do from there. MOST of the components are stored there.


----------

